# Kinder arrived only minutes before Santa



## Vanaheimr (Dec 3, 2017)

￼at a quarter to eleven of Christmas Eve, Chocolate delivered Kinder earthside. A bonny buck, and a doting Mum.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pie!


----------



## Vanaheimr (Dec 3, 2017)

More photos


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

So adorable


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He is adorable!!!


----------



## Vanaheimr (Dec 3, 2017)

He has the cutest little black belly!


----------



## Vanaheimr (Dec 3, 2017)

Some photos


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats! What a nice Christmas present!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Adorable!!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

He's so cute!!!!!


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

The perfect gift! What a doll baby. Good Luck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------

